# 32.5 Gallon Freshly Set Up Planted Tank



## meat (Oct 7, 2021)

I've had my tank setup for about 1 week now and am barely getting any growth. I had the fluval aquasky running for 6 hours a day but just upped it to 7 yesterday. I also have a C02 system that's been running for 6 hours a day at 1 bubble/sec. I have also had my already established filter from my other tank thats been running the whole week as well as have added a couple pumps of tropica nutrition. I am using ADA Amazonia aqua soil and ADA River gravel. I currently have 0 algae in the tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Do you know what plants you have - were the plants labelled at the store? The only plants I can tell are emersed Cryptocoryne and I think emersed Java fern. The other looks like emersed hygrophila and hair grass (eleocharis). Hard to share the plant growing behaviour without knowing what the plants are.

Emersed plant from a farm in Asia usually need time to acclimatized in a new tank before they start growing. They are grown in relatively dry environment. Give them about 3 weeks and see what happen. They put more energy into root development before they start to take off.

Hygrophlia corymbosa, and hygrophila polysperma, I am guessing thats what the stem plants are, are fast growing. I have never kept eleocharis.

Cryptocoryne parva, I think that is what the small plant are, is slow - approx 1 leaf every 14 to 21 days. The bigger cryptocoryne is about the 14 days per leaf - I think that is xwillisi. Java fern is about 14 to 21 days per leaf and get huge 20"+ tall from rhizome to the tip of leaf in optimal environment.

ADD: When you say you have the lights on for 6 to 7 hour is this 6 to 7 hour at full intensity or this include the gradual increase from 0 to 100%? Forgot Fluval aquasky 2.0 and plant 3.0 has the 24/7 function with the gradual settings. What is the peak output setting you have for the light?


----------



## meat (Oct 7, 2021)

EDGE said:


> Do you know what plants you have? The only plants I can tell are emersed Cryptocoryne and I think emersed Java fern. The other looks like emersed hygrophila and hair grass (eleocharis).
> 
> Emersed plant from a farm in Asia tend to need time to acclimatized in a new tank before they start growing. They are grown in relatively dry environment. Give them about 3 weeks and see what happen. They usually put more energy into root development before they start to take off.
> 
> ...





EDGE said:


> Do you know what plants you have? The only plants I can tell are emersed Cryptocoryne and I think emersed Java fern. The other looks like emersed hygrophila and hair grass (eleocharis).
> 
> Emersed plant from a farm in Asia tend to need time to acclimatized in a new tank before they start growing. They are grown in relatively dry environment. Give them about 3 weeks and see what happen. They usually put more energy into root development before they start to take off.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have the list of plants right here:

Eleocharis sp. 'Mini'
Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Bolbitis heudelotii
Hygrophila 'Red' 
Hygrophila corymbosa


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

You are fine for having the tank running for 1 week.

How is your light duration? Do you have full power for 6 to 7 hours? Does the 6 to 7 hour include the gradual increase? You probably want about 8 hours of light at 80 to 100% power. Aquasky 2.0 is not as powerful as plant 3.0, I don't have experience with either of them. I have a different light with similar output as plant 3.0.


----------



## meat (Oct 7, 2021)

EDGE said:


> You are fine for having the tank running for 1 week.
> 
> How is your light duration? Do you have full power for 6 to 7 hours? Does the 6 to 7 hour include the gradual increase? You probably want about 8 hours of light at 80 to 100% power. Aquasky 2.0 is not as powerful as plant 3.0, I don't have experience with either of them. I have a different light with similar output as plant 3.0.


I have a 1 hour gradual light increase than 7 hours of 100% power then 1 hour decrease so pretty much it's running for 8 hours at 100%


----------

